# Wood Burning fireplace inserts



## qdmaer (Oct 30, 2008)

I am looking into buying a wood insert for my existing fireplace that is really inefficient, i was wondering if i could get some insight from those that have them and are very pleased. I have been told by the dealer that i will be very suprised on how much heat will come from these inserts. Thanks


----------



## dgparrott (Oct 3, 2003)

We are starting our 3rd season with ours. Very happy with it. Your dealer is right about the heat they put out. One tip if you do get one. Built a fire in it before you bring it inside. That way you avoid the smell of burning off over sprayed paint inside your home.


----------



## Firemedic (Apr 5, 2005)

I just installed a Napoleon 1402 insert last week, and I love it. Backwoods Savage from this site directed me to Hearth.com forums for some of the best information you will find on the net. Jump over there and ask away.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Burnmtndog (Jan 8, 2008)

I have an avalon olympic, very nice unit. And boy , does she put out the heat. Burn good dry hard wood, and you'll save a ton on the gas bill. My home is 1659 sq ft and the Olympic heats the home just fine. The back bed rooms are some what colder, but I have other ways of keeping warm:evil:. 

My natural gas bill might increase 30.00 per month over winter compared to the summer bills. Saves a ton of $, but I cut all my wood.


----------



## webfarmer (Apr 5, 2005)

Lopi Freedom Bay - attractive and extremely efficient. Also, you could do a search as tyis was discussed in length several times.


----------



## qdmaer (Oct 30, 2008)

I'm looking at buying the avalon pendleton insert, it seems to be the only one that will fit into my existing fireplace. I have a doublewide manufactured home thats about 1700 sq ft, and i am hoping this little insert helps out for heat. Thanks to all of you for the info and keep it coming. Thanks


----------



## Topshelf (May 24, 2005)

Unless you have a free source of fire wood I would seriously look at corn/pellet stoves. I just picked up a pellet stove about a month ago and am amazed at how much nicer this is than a wood stove. I burned wood for probably 7-8 years. Firewood is very very labor intensive and I was tired of work involved al summer. That and the cost if you dont have some sort of connection. 

I picked up three tons of pellets to burn for the winter bagged in 40 lb bags. I carry in 7 bags of per week from the garage and it takes up 25% of the area that the same amount of firewood would take. I load the hopper once a day or day and a half, and its good to go for at least 24 hours. Firewood you have to constantly tend, add wood, clean out ash, etc etc. Pellet stove I clean the ash once a week. My wife loves it because there is no mess associated with it compared to firewood. 

Anyone that burns wood can tell you that the labor involved with firewood is tremendous. Cutting, splitting, stacking out side. Hauling it into the house, bark and dirt get everywhere, bugs come alive again becauce they are suddenly warm again. The work is endless IMO with firewood. Plus if you have to buy wood get ready to spend a fortune.

Another factor is check out your flue. You may need to upgrade it for use with a wood stove or a pellet stove. Stove pipe for wood or pellets isnt cheap, so factor that in to your purchase. 

All I'm saying is look a the alternatives that are out there. They make some nice insert pellet stoves or in my case a corn and pellet burner.


----------



## Backwoods-Savage (Aug 28, 2005)

Do yourself a favor and jump over to hearth.com and go on thier forum. Ask lots of questions or just do a search. Tons of great information over there.


----------



## DuffauVP (Feb 12, 2010)

qdmaer said:


> I am looking into buying a wood insert for my existing fireplace that is really inefficient, i was wondering if i could get some insight from those that have them and are very pleased. I have been told by the dealer that i will be very suprised on how much heat will come from these inserts. Thanks


Did you every purchase the avalon pendleton insert? and if so what do you think?

Thanks


----------



## Fishcapades (Mar 18, 2003)

webfarmer said:


> Lopi Freedom Bay - attractive and extremely efficient. Also, you could do a search as tyis was discussed in length several times.


----------

